# PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete 7th ed.



## Antnyt23

I was curious if anyone might have the PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete 7th ed. for sale or if anyone knows of a pdf version available. I have gathered all my other updated materials but can only find this in a few places and it seems to be quite expensive.

I have an older version (the 5th edition) and would prefer not to buy the newest version at full price if I don't have to due to my limited use of it at my job.

If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.

v/r

Anthony


----------



## DaveEng

I wouldn't worry about it too much. I have PCI Design Handbook and didn't open it once during the test. If you do have a question that references PCI (and you may) it would probably be a table lookup or something like that which your 5th Edition would probably suffice.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

I didn't have one in the office and decided not to get one for the exam. Didn't regret it.


----------



## Moose70

Hi Anthony,

I have a pdf...PM me for a link.


----------



## scande0

I didn't have the 6th edition for the April 14' exam. I did however locate a pdf of the 6th and printed a large section of tables for common beams as I found their values had changed. I recall one question where this was useful as the value from both the 5th edition and 6th edition tables were possible answers. Moose, I'm interested in your link as well. PM incoming.


----------



## TJM

scande0 said:


> I didn't have the 6th edition for the April 14' exam. I did however locate a pdf of the 6th and printed a large section of tables for common beams as I found their values had changed. I recall one question where this was useful as the value from both the 5th edition and 6th edition tables were possible answers. Moose, I'm interested in your link as well. PM incoming.




Yep!

I don't think it is absolutely critical to have the current edition, but when you balance the time it takes to print it off vs the probability that you will get a gimme lookup problem with the exact value listed on the table, it is time very well spent.


----------



## BoilerEng

Moose70 said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> I have a pdf...PM me for a link.




Moose - tried to PM you looking for the 7th edition .pdf but I think your inbox is full. Mind sending me the link?


----------



## vgriffin05

I am looking for the 6th or 7th Edition PCI as well if anyone could help.

Moose, I've tried PMing you but haven't heard back.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## phecke

I have the 6th edition in .pdf PM me for a link.


----------



## vgriffin05

Got it. Thanks guys for the help and good luck to anyone else who's getting ready for the test!


----------



## Civil Dawg

Bump....if anyone has a link to the 7th edition please PM me. I've got a copy of the 6th but would really feel better having the correct version for the test.


----------



## deb1982

Hi,

I recently purchased PCI 7th edition (pdf) from eBay for $85. You can search on eBay. Hope this helps.


----------



## crood58

Moose,

Do you still have that pdf of the 7th edition? If so, would be able to share with me.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Lukus

I'm approved to take the SE in April.  Anyone have a PDF or hard copy of the PCI for sale?  PM me


----------



## Christian

Does anyone have downloadable version of the PCI 7th Edition Handbook?


----------



## Troll

Christian said:


> Does anyone have downloadable version of the PCI 7th Edition Handbook?


yes


----------



## Civil Dawg

Troll said:


> yes


Is this a troll post? lol


----------



## Troll

Civil Dawg said:


> Is this a troll post? lol


lol

i sent him a PM if he wanted it. doesn't look like it.


----------



## BRMC

Sorry to necro this, but does anyone still have the pdf version of PCI 7th edition? Buying new books for the Oct 2018 exam especially hurts since all the ones it references are outdated now. Thanks!


----------



## deviationz

It is not a required reference for the 2018 exams. I didn't have it in April and there were no look up problems.

The handbook does have a lot of good resources though and is worth having, especially for the formulae in the Appendix.


----------



## BRMC

PCI (and AASHTO, the other one I don't have) are still listed in the Exam Specifications and Design Standards, so it's probably just a crap shoot whether you get a test question specifically on them or not. Right now, we have a PCI 3rd edition at work, haha.


----------



## deviationz

PCI design handbook is not a referenced standard starting with April 2018 exam.


----------



## David Connor SE

I checked again just to make sure it wasn't just under vertical morning section or something like that, and it is not.  You don't need the PCI book for the SE exam anymore. 

Now, if only they could get rid of AISI/Cold-formed steel....


----------



## me12345

Does anyone have a PDF version of the PCI design handbook 7th edition?

Seems like quite the waste to purchase it if there may only be one or two questions regarding it on the PE Civil Exam, and I doubt that I would need to use it at my office, as we have the first three editions.


----------



## User1

me12345 said:


> Does anyone have a PDF version of the PCI design handbook 7th edition?
> 
> Seems like quite the waste to purchase it if there may only be one or two questions regarding it on the PE Civil Exam, and I doubt that I would need to use it at my office, as we have the first three editions.


@Wisco_Civ_Struc said they did but I haven't gotten them to respond to me  let me know if you find one, please!


----------



## David Connor SE

So you need PCI for the PE exam, but not the SE exam.  :dunno:


----------



## User1

I'm wanting to check it out for studying / learning purposes, not necessarily bc it's a required reference. still hoping someone has a pdf somewhere


----------



## Nirvana

I will be preparing for the PE exam of Oct. 2018, could anyone share with me if you have PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete, 7th edition?


----------



## rickaccused

David Connor said:


> So you need PCI for the PE exam, but not the SE exam.  :dunno:


Hopefully this doesn't violate the terms but I used the PCI for exactly one problem on the vertical portion. But it was extremely rudimentary.


----------



## chengineer

I would also like to know if anyone has a copy of the PCI handbook i can buy or if there is a PDF floating around i would appreciate it!


----------

